# 1.5 inch boot overhang



## riseabove50 (Jan 8, 2015)

need some feedback from you experts out there: i'm dusting off my board (and skills) and trying to get back into it. got an old set up - K2 Fatbob 144 with some very old school strap in bindings - no idea what brand. my size 13 hoofs hang off 1.5 inches on both toe and heel side with a 15 degree angle on my lead foot. the board is 10.25 inches (26 cm) wide at the waist, which from what I understand is just about as wide as they make boards unless one goes custom. from my limited experience way back in the day, this appears to be a problem to me. am I way off? will this be ok or is there something you big footers would recommend. I notice these bindings are pretty close to the board and newer bindings provide a little more elevation/clearance between the boot and board. should I look into upgrading bindings? if so, what would you recommend for someone on a budget that will probably only go boarding for one week this season.

threw some pics up for reference.

(yes, I realize this is a somewhat unique board - a wide 144. what's really going to make you raise a brow is i'm 6'6". Going to see what this little thing can do, and then probably end up going to the shop for a rental after the first day if I don't break something. I can't help myself - i'm curious what this shorty can do. any feedback on this is also welcome)

thanks a ton in advance for the feedback folks.


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

You're 6'6", size 13 boot and the board is a 144? 144W or not, you should be in atleast a 160...go get fitted. That makes for a lot of heel and toe drag bro. I'd say you're probably a 162W.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Yes, you're way off.

Board is too short. The waist size on most boards doesnt apply to where your boots are... plus your stance will be super narrow = bad.

Bindings don't fit, you need bigger bindings. You say they hang 1.5" both heel and toe... not really. You have almost all toe hang, boot should be centered; even if you could, it will be a lot of heel and toe hang.

For the price of a couple day passes you could buy used and get proper board and bindings for your size. Or you could rent. But riding that setup will not make you love snowboarding... or score chicks. So dont even waste your time.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

First of all I think your question is rhetorical. You must have already known that you need an upgrade. Usually if the setup isn't ideal, forum members will tell the rider they can just make the best of it or upgrade if they want to. But I doubt you'll find anyone to recommend that you keep this board. Board is ridiculously undersized which will cause numerous problems. Also the board and bindings look to be about 20 years old. Riding this board will only give you bad habits and/or cause you to break it and hurt yourself.


----------



## riseabove50 (Jan 8, 2015)

ok, ok...thanks for the feedback guys. I live in a state with no mountains (sadly), so I have limited board knowledge (but it's Texas so it's not so bad - come try our tex-mex and BBQ). 

I was just curious to see how this little board would handle but it sounds like i'd be taking my life in my own hands. has anyone ever tried to board on a significantly smaller board like this? i really wanted to see how it would handle - just for the experience. 

anyway, I found myself a 162 with a 28cm waist. hopefully that will help with the overhang. and obviously it will provide more stability as suggested. 

now I gotta find a pawn shop that will buy this little guy.

thanks again!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Tex/Mex??????WTF? Only Texans like tex/mex, Yuck. And fuck queso. Why does every Texan prefer nasty tex/mex fake nacho cheese drenching their food? It must be that bad. Real Mexican carnitas burritos with fresh cheese, guacamole and Pico De Gallo is the shit! 

Nothing personal. 

Secondly, if you ever want to have fun snowboarding, you need a much, much bigger board. Like 165 and up. Your riding a board made for a five foot two inch teenager. 

Edit. You will be ok in a162 but it's still going to be a tad bit small assuming your prob in the 250 Weight range


----------



## riseabove50 (Jan 8, 2015)

sorry bro, but you may have gotten some bad Tex-Mex. there's some really good stuff out there, and it's not all dipped in or floating in melted cheese. trust me. I do like authentic Mex also - I make a mean carnitas dish.

I have used a rented 168 before and I felt it was pretty cumbersome - like driving a really long sedan. there's only a 1.12 inch difference between a 165 and 162 so hopefully my newb skills won't notice much difference. 

and if you are ever in Texas and can't find good Tex-Mex, or authentic Mex, come by the house and we'll hook you up good! 

thanks for the feedback!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

riseabove50 said:


> sorry bro, but you may have gotten some bad Tex-Mex. there's some really good stuff out there, and it's not all dipped in or floating in melted cheese. trust me. I do like authentic Mex also - I make a mean carnitas dish.
> 
> I have used a rented 168 before and I felt it was pretty cumbersome - like driving a really long sedan. there's only a 1.12 inch difference between a 165 and 162 so hopefully my newb skills won't notice much difference.
> 
> ...


Yeah you'll be fine. Rentals will always be cumbersome for sure. 

Sounds good. My brother just moved from the Dallas area so it won't be any time soon but thanks for the offer. He did not find the goods in Dallas, but my guess he didn't look hard enough. I grew up an hour from TJ in Cali, so my Mexican food experience has been a good one. Shred on.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

How much do you weight?
144cm is only good for people under 140lbs.
And these bindings look very ancient. Modern bindings sit off the board about an inch or so will significantly increase your angle.


----------

